# [NVIDIA] problemas al configurar dos monitores (cerrado 1/2)

## bontakun

holas comunidad

les cuento... hay algo que no puedo hacer, y es trasladar ventanas de un monitor a otro... así de simple

mi tarjeta de vídeo es una nvidia, que la intento configurar con el panel de nvidia, según he leído googleando, la configuración que debo tener es "twinvew", pero esta no se ejecuta... reiniciándome el servidor X, por otro lado lo que hace es expandirme el es tamaño del escritorio a los dos monitores, cosa que no quiero, porque los monitores son de diferentes resoluciones, lo que me hace perder visual en el monitor de menor resolución.

actualmente uso la configuración de pantallas separadas, que es como me gusta, pero esta no me deja trasladar ventanas de un monitor a otro

les dejo los códigos auto generados para ambas configuraciones

TwinView (no funciona y me expande el escritorio a ambas pantallas =/)

```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@ubuntu)  Wed Jun  9 16:09:06 CLT 2010

Section "ServerLayout"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "1"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "TouchPad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "dri"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "dri2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "TouchPad"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

    Option         "TapButton1" "1"   #Left Click

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "G72M [GeForce Go 7400]"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7400"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7400"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "1"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0, CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

# Removed Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Pantalla separadas... como me gusta, pero no puedo trasladas ventanas entre monitores

```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@ubuntu)  Wed Jun  9 16:09:06 CLT 2010

Section "ServerLayout"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "1"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "TouchPad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "dri"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "dri2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "TouchPad"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

    Option         "TapButton1" "1"   #Left Click

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Nvidia Default Flat Panel"

    HorizSync       29.0 - 50.0

    VertRefresh     0.0 - 60.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "G72M [GeForce Go 7400]"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7400"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7400"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "1"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0, CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "1"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "1"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

de ante mano... gracias

saludos

----------

## gsardou

Saludos Bontakun:

En casa tengo una instalación parecida, y viendo la configuración que tienes, y los sintomas que describes, creo que ya sé donde está el problema.

Tienes que activar la USE "Xinerama", aunque estés usando twinview (y activarlo en el xorg.conf).

Cuando regrese, si lo deseas; pego mi xorg.conf para ver si te resulta útil  :Wink: 

----------

## gsardou

Bueno. Como lo prometido es deuda, pego aquí mi xorg.conf

Muchas cosas están puestas a mano, así que no te sorprendas si es muy distinto al tuyo, o si ves alguna cosilla obsoleta.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier "X.org Configured"

        Screen 0 "Screen[0]"

        InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        #RgbPath                "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        # EXTRAS

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util"

    #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option    "AutoAddDevices" "False"

  Option    "Xinerama" "0"

  Option    "RandR"    "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option  "XkbModel"      "pc105"

#       Option  "XkbLayout"     "es_ES"

        Option  "XkbLayout"     "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

#       Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "True"

EndSection

##########################################################

#-- MONITOR ---------------------------------------------#

##########################################################

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Monitor[0]" #CRT

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 96.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

        Option "DPMS"

    EndSection

###########################################################

#-- DEVICE -----------------------------------------------#

###########################################################

Section "Device"

        Identifier "Device[0]"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option           "DPMS" "on"

        #Option           "DigitalVibrance" "0"

        Option           "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option           "AllowGLXWithComposite" "On"

#-------Composite--------

        Option           "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

#------------------------

#       Option           "NvAGP" "0"

        Option           "NoLogo" "true"

        Option           "CursorShadow" "true"

EndSection

#######################################################

#-- SCREEN -------------------------------------------#

#######################################################

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen[0]"

       Device     "Device[0]"

        Monitor    "Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth 24

        Option         "TwinView" "1"

   Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1024x768_85 +0+0, CRT-1: 1024x768_85 +1024+0; CRT-0: 1024x768_85 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL; CRT-0: 800x600 +0+0, CRT-1: 800x600 +1024+0; CRT-0: 800x600_85 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL; CRT-0: 640x480_85 +0+0, CRT-1: 640x480 +1024+0; CRT-0: 640x480_85 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL; CRT-0: 640x400 +0+0, CRT-1: 640x400 +1024+0; CRT-0: 640x400_85 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL; CRT-0: 320x240 +0+0, CRT-1: 320x240 +1024+0; CRT-0: 320x240_85 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL; CRT-0: 320x200 +0+0, CRT-1: 320x200 +1024+0; CRT-0: 320x200_85 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

                Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400" "320x240" "320x200"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400" "320x240" "320x200"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

                Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400" "320x240" "320x200"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400" "320x240" "320x200"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400" "320x240" "320x200"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

#################################################################################

#-------------------------------------------------------------------------------#

#################################################################################

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

```

Rectifico también mi afirmación anterior sobre activar "xinerama" en el xorg.conf (no hace falta), aunque insisto en que necesitas agregarlo como USE.

Un saludo!

Espero que te sirva...

----------

## bontakun

gracias por la respuesta...

revisé lo que mencionaste... pero al parecer no se puede habilitar xinerama si estas trabajando con twinView, la menos a mi no me da la opción.

lo otro es que en tu código tienes desactivado xinerama, igual que yo...

googleando aun no doy con la respuesta

saludos

----------

## gsardou

Quizás no me expliqué bien en mi post anterior.

Si usas Twinview, logicamente tienes que tener desactivado xinerama en el xorg.conf, pero para que el sistema funcione correctamente, tienes que activar "xinerama" como USE si o si (en tu make.conf).

Te lo comento, porque hace unos años, cuando pasé de xinerama a twinview (cuando compré mi primera Nvidia con dos salidas), pensé que esa USE era innecesaria y la desactivé. El resultado era igual al que describes.

En cuanto a tener resoluciones o tasas de refresco distintas en los distintos monitores... Una solución, es editar la opción "metamodes" en tu xorg.conf

Por ejemplo:

```
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1024x768_85 +0+0, CRT-1: 800x600_60 +1024+0" 
```

Le dice a las X que tienes un monitor de 1024x768 a 85Hz, y a su derecha (a +1024 en horizontal a la derecha), tienes otro monitor a 800x600 a 60Hz.

Espero que te sea útil

----------

## Theasker

supongo que el segundo monitor puede ser un Televisor con las resoluciones típicas de un televisor ¿no?, porque yo estoy en la misma tesitura pero con una tele en vez de un monitor.

----------

## Luciernaga

Veamos, en mi Nvidia 9600 GT tanto en Windows como en Linux puedo ver los dos monitores perfectamente independizados, la configuración para Linux es esta:

Poner el flag nvidia en /etc/make.conf (USE="nvidia")

Poner la línea VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" también en el /etc/make.conf

Cargar el módulo nvidia en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2,6

Y en el fichero /etc/X11/xorg.conf modificar estas secciones ...

Section "Module"

     Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "Device"

...

    Driver "nvidia"

...

EndSection

Section "Screen"

...

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option "NoLogo" "false"

    Option "TwinView" "1"

    Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +0+0, DFP-1: 1280x1024_60 +1280+0"

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport 0 0

        Depth 24

        Modes "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Cambiar las resoluciones de los monitores por las pertinentes, por ejemplo 1024x768, etc.

Mis monitores son digitales ViewSonic, no he probado con monitores CRTs ni TVs.

Espero le sirva de ayuda. Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## bontakun

otra vez me disculpo por la falta de atención al thread, mil cosas por mi cabeza y además el bicentenario xD

 *gsardou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si usas Twinview, logicamente tienes que tener desactivado xinerama en el xorg.conf, pero para que el sistema funcione correctamente, tienes que activar "xinerama" como USE si o si (en tu make.conf).
> 
> Te lo comento, porque hace unos años, cuando pasé de xinerama a twinview (cuando compré mi primera Nvidia con dos salidas), pensé que esa USE era innecesaria y la desactivé. El resultado era igual al que describes.
> ...

 

okas... me disculpo por lo mismo... no leí bien yo tampoco xD... de hecho pensaba igual que tú, supongo q con un 

```
emerge -ud --newuse world
```

 debería bastar???

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> supongo que el segundo monitor puede ser un Televisor con las resoluciones típicas de un televisor ¿no?, porque yo estoy en la misma tesitura pero con una tele en vez de un monitor.

 

nop... es de un note a un monitor mas grande xD... pero al final viene a ser lo mismo xD

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Veamos, en mi Nvidia 9600 GT tanto en Windows como en Linux puedo ver los dos monitores perfectamente independizados, la configuración para Linux es esta:
> 
> Poner el flag nvidia en /etc/make.conf (USE="nvidia")
> ...

 

gracias... hay algunas diferencias... probare cambian variables a ver que resulta

saludos a todos

----------

## bontakun

arreglado con la USE="xinerama"

me queda un pequeño problema... ocupo como monitor principal el más pequeño por cosa de gustos, y aunque ahora me posiciona de buena forma los paneles y barras que tengo, sigue existiendo debajo de todo un área invisible a la cual solamente accede el mouse, y que sería la expansión de toda la pantalla... se puede eliminar dicha extensión de monitor????

imagen

el aŕea rosada es lo que existe como pantalla, mientras que la verde, la visual del monitor más pequeño

el aŕea que existe debajo, se puede eliminar???? o la forma de la pantalla debe ser uniforme???

de cualquier forma voy a dar el problema como cerrado ya que lo que me queda es un detalle

saludo

----------

## Luciernaga

A mi parecer este es un problema de la gráfica que emite las frecuencias iguales para los dos monitores que supone son de las mismas características, digo de la gráfica pero será del controlador de la gráfica que al ser dos monitores distintos surge tal problema ....

Difícil solución le veo ... puede que hasta insoluble ...

Suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## bontakun

NO ME DIGAS ESOOOOOOO

bueno la verdad es que ni he googleando este problema porque ni se por donde comenzar... pero bueno... me aguanto no más...

saludos

----------

